# How much of Soda ash and Sodium Metabisulfite??



## ashapura refinery (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi to all..

I have scrap gold of 8867.00 gms and the pure gold weight is 7359.60, Karat - 20 (0.830). Inside the scrap there is copper - 947.00 gms and silver - 560.00 gms.
Can someone pls suggest how many liters of soda ash and sodium metabisulfite should i use to recover the gold??

waiting for replies, thank you.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 26, 2014)

> waiting for replies, thank you.



And you will wait a very long time! Posts like this show members that you have very little knowledge of the process. All of the answers are here on the forum but it is up to you to find them. Asking questions like this tells members that you just want answers and are not willing to be a contributing participant in the forum. Do some research and you will not need to ask these questions, and you will have a deeper knowledge base so any future questions will represent issues beyond the most basic of techniques.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 26, 2014)

ashapura refinery

4metals is correct - your question in & of its self shows that you have little or no knowledge &/or understanding of what this is all about - you don't even know the "basics" much less understand the process & before we can even start to help you, you need to learn those basics - & you need to learn them to the point you understand them

Learning those basics (& understanding them) is going to "require" a lot of home work on your part before we can actually be of any good help to you because until you know & understand these basics we can't even talk shop on the same page (you don't know the right questions to ask so we can provide the right answers)

There are two things we "require" of new members in order to get them on the right page so we can actually help them (1) you need to read the book by C.M. Hokes offered here on the forum as a free down load - she does a very good job of explaining the basics in easy to understand terms - & (2) you need to spend some time doing research here on the forum

Here is a link to a tutorial that will help you both understand how this forum works & how to use it for doing the research you need to do --- you will also find the free down load for C.M. Hokes book in this tutorial

link to tutorial :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=21374#p220501

welcome to the forum & we will be more then glad to help you once you have done your home work

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Oct 26, 2014)

ashapura refinery said:


> Hi to all..
> 
> I have scrap gold of 8867.00 gms and the pure gold weight is 7359.60, Karat - 20 (0.830). Inside the scrap there is copper - 947.00 gms and silver - 560.00 gms.
> Can someone pls suggest how many liters of soda ash and sodium metabisulfite should i use to recover the gold??
> ...



To help you understand what I & 4metals are trying to tell you - NO soda ash is used &/or needed when using SMB to precipitate gold --- the fact that you ask how much soda ash to use is a dead give away that you need to do MUCH more research before you start into doing this

Also - using text lingo on this forum is not allowed - if you mean please then write please - not pls 

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Oct 26, 2014)

In your other posted question, you reference transferring 300 liters of aqua regia, here you speak of processing 8867 grams of material. I hope you are not using that much acid on this lot. This lot should go in 38 liters!


----------

